# Plans for a wood smoker



## shaneholz

I'm looking for good plans for a wood smoker. I'm quite handy with metal and would like to make a nice rig. I would like one that I could bbq chicken and steaks on  with dual vertical smokers on the sides. I can make the basic design but I'm kinda wondering where to place all the dampners and heat sheilds for even temp. I know it's probably alot of trial and error but I'm looking for some good plans to eliminate some of the error. Any help would be apreciated.
Shane


----------



## undertaker2401

Shane dont know if this is what you are looking for, hope this will help you
http://www.mikesell.net/smoker/     let me know ok if its what you wanted if not i think i might have some other plans around.


----------



## shaneholz

That helps but not really the same design I want. I started building last night so I guess it's going to be trial and error. That's half the fun I guess. Thanks for answering though. Keep on Smoking
Shane


----------



## seminole

Free plans.

1. This is probably the easiest smoker that can be built:

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-metal.htm 

2. Another smoker that can be built almost without any costs as the blocks in some areas are lying everywhere. This is a very practical and fully functional unit:

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/concrete-smoker.htm 

3. Big, walk - in type of a smokehouse. Designed in 1965 by USDA and North Dakota State University:

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokeho...sonry-5695.htm


----------



## bbqblitz

If i was going to spend 500 bux on metal and about 15 hours of my time to build a smoker, this is what i would build. 

www.gatorpit.net/Dual_Upright_2.jpg

www.gatorpit.net/Dual_Upright_1.jpg


----------



## seminole

BBQBlitz

Thanks for the nice link and information.

Yes, this unit can qualify to be called a smoker but you have to make it yourself. I checked the web page and the company charges $4750-. I would add another grand or so and will get an industrial unit from Koch Equipment: http://www.kochequipment.com/site/eq...d_category=152 

Now you have USDA approved industrial unit that can be used in any meat processing plant.

Of course if you can do metal fabrication yourself, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a different story.

For starters you canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t go wrong with The Sausagemakerâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s $145.00 unit (20 lbs)

http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.as...ATS&Category=4 

or get some ready to assemble kits.

And there is Bradley Technologies $495.00 cute unit with a separate smoke generator.
http://bradleysmoker.eseecommerce.co...&category_id=2 

Here there is a little catch: to generate smoke it uses prefabricated smoke briquettes which are available from company distributors. Myself, I like to pick up piece of oak for free.

And most important: if you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t cure your meat right or screw up your smoking/cooking temperatures not even a $1,000,0000 unit will save your product. Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s all in your hands, your smoker is just the tool. Most people are smoking products at too high temperatures. You can get away with that when smoking larger pieces of meat like butts or loins but with sausages high temperatures spell simply a disaster. I would like to clarify a point here that I am not talking about barbecuing or grilling which are  separate arts. I am referring to the art of smoking.

Check this photo of my friend Waldemar who build his smoker for free, yet he will make a better smoked product than any of  the $50,000 smokers. Why ?
He knows excactly what heâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s doing and the Mother Nature is on his side  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## viper2152

I would like to build a smoker but I am not sure how to make one.  I saw stuff on line for a 55 gallon drum, wooden boxes, etc.  Can I use a whiskey barrel to make a smoker?  As for the wooden smoke boxes, does the inside have to be lined with aluminum?  Any help anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ssorllih

If you can bring yourself to smoke the meat with cold smoke and cook it in your kitchen you can use a big cardboard box for a smoker. You need only get to 155 degrees F to cook the meat in the smoker.. I use a plywood box on top of my grill with smoke piped in from an external fire. http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k482/nansssor/newsmokehouse001.jpg   http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k482/nansssor/2011_1125cardoldcameranew0003-1.jpg


----------



## wes w

This was my 2012 project.   Not sure what your looking for as a wood burner.  I posted my build on the forum for other to go off of.   Here is the link.    If there are any questions you can post them on the build topic.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126307/brick-smokers

Quote Seminole

Check this photo of my friend Waldemar who build his smoker for free, yet he will make a better smoked product than any of the $50,000 smokers. Why ?
He knows excactly what heâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s doing and the Mother Nature is on his side 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

I couldn't agree more Sminole.

My smoker













IMG_9135.JPG



__ wes w
__ Sep 3, 2012






Wes


----------



## shoneyboy

viper2152 said:


> I would like to build a smoker but I am not sure how to make one.  I saw stuff on line for a 55 gallon drum, wooden boxes, etc.  Can I use a whiskey barrel to make a smoker?  As for the wooden smoke boxes, does the inside have to be lined with aluminum?  Any help anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated.


No you don't have to line the inside of it with if you don't want to.....here are some pictures of some of the other members here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95411/custom-smoker-builds-pics-of-all-of-them and here is one that is made out of a barrell......

 http://assets.smokingmeatforums.com/8/8d/8d178119_IMG_0620.jpg Hope it gives you some ideals that will help.....ShoneyBoy


----------



## fishwrestler

You asked about a wine barrel smoker, you would build it similar to the UDS













wood barrel Smoker.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Jan 3, 2013


----------



## ssorllih

The original farmstead smokehouses were just sturdy square buildings with a small fire pit inside and a strong lock on the door. The lock was there because the families meat supply was stored there for the winter. There are still several standing here in Harford County but are now used as utility sheds.


----------



## wing nut

I would like more information on how to build a smoker out of a wine barrel

 Thank You    Ed


----------



## wing nut

Yes , Just like the picture


----------



## bobbque

Wes,

Do you have the plans for your smoker in digital format?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## wes w

BOBBQUE said:


> Wes,
> 
> Do you have the plans for your smoker in digital format?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


Good evening Bob,

Sorry, I do not.   The only documenting of this build is what I posted here.   I do have more pictures  but the run down of the how to and what I would have done differently is in my build thread.   I don't have a plan out there that I sell.  I freely share what little I know about brick smokers for the love of awesome smoked meat.


----------



## bobbque

Wes,

Thank you for your reply.  I like what you have done and want to build something similar.  More pictures would be great and where you acquired doors and vents, their specs (size and material used if custom made by your brother-in-law) would be fantastic.

Bob


----------

